# Honey/wax tool handle care.



## Old Beekeeper (Feb 5, 2014)

I posted this by accident in another area.
While getting the tools and equipment ready for this year's beekeeping and gardening I recalled a beekeeper some years ago who used to have a soup can full of what he called his hive cream for treating wood tool handles. He would pass it around but would only say that it was honey, beeswax and other goodies. Have any of you ever seen this guy or had the can passed to you? It was great for tool handles as well as one's hands. I would like to make some or a close resemblance if anyone has any ideas of what went into this heavy type beeswax colored cream which smelled like the inside of a hive.


----------

